# NOS 1986 Mitsubishi CVX-3 Amplifier



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Dropped into an old skool stereo shop recently here in Toronto called Stereo king. They had all kinds of new old stock car amps, telephones and some stereo equipment.
Picked up a new old stock Mitsubishi CVX-3 amplifier, Made in Japan, fresh from 1986 :laugh:
Paid only $40 for it. 

Here's the catalog from 1986. 
Mitsubishi Car Stereo Catalog 1986 | eBay

Some pics:


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Could be the most home audio looking car audio amplifier ever 

Have you cracked it open and looked inside yet?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Well someone else on another forum has the exact same amp.
He took some pics of the guts. (Saves me from opening mine)


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

aweome


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys
I love old skool rareness !


----------

